# CHristmas  Cake for Horses



## mangobiscuit (12 December 2006)

Did anyone used to make a kinda sticky gooey cake with Guiness etc for their ponies?

If so, do you have some kind of rough recipe...have quizzed my mum and she's being quite unhelpful


----------



## TrecPeter (12 December 2006)

That's sound interesting!
I don't know, but at a guess..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Mix Guiness, bran or mixed ceareal grain &amp; some molasses together in a container - gently warm up &amp; serve !


----------



## Theresa_F (12 December 2006)

Here is my receipe

Cairo Cake

Dark brown sugar - 500 g - mug of bran, 2 mugs of chaff, 1 apple and 1 big carrot grated, 1 small tin of black treacle, you can add a mug of mix if you feed it.  

Heat up sugar and treacle until melted, stir in rest of ingredients, you may need to add little more chaff or bran so it is very thick.

Put into a container and leave to set.

Feed with care to horses with sugar intolerance - but those who don't have a problem love this.

Other treats:

Cario Candy

1 can of black treacle, 500g of dark brown sugar melted and pour into little lickits containers for tongue twisters - brown sticky noses but they adore them.

Big Horse Treats

Slices of apple and long strips of carrot dipped into slices of toffee.

You can also mix in chaff and leave to set in balls - but very messy to make.

Toffee - 200 g sugar, 55 ml of water,  15 g of butter, 1 tablespoon of golden syrup - heat sugar and water until melted, add butter and syrup and boil until 290 on jam thermoter or soft crack stage.  

Dip carrot and apple into this and put on baking parchment until hard - nice for humans (apples) too.

Yes mine are very spoilt and have no problems with sugar in their feeds.


----------



## Parkranger (12 December 2006)

Do  you want to die when you ride him on Boxing Day? haa haa x


----------



## Theresa_F (12 December 2006)

No, but mine are fine on sugar.  

Poor Fleur, my warmblood was given one lick of the lickit, one piece of coated apple and then some plain ones and her cake was made without the sugar and just a little bit of treacle and only a tiny one or I would have died she couldn't have any form of mix or much sugar.

The treats above should be given little at a time - unless you are a old clydesdale who can eat what he likes without any consequences.

Chancer will get some - but he won't be sat on that week and so far is sensible when he has sugar.

Funny thing is rest of the time the boys are on Simple Systems - no molasses etc in their diet, so they really enjoy their Christmas treats.


----------



## Stella (12 December 2006)

Thinking about it, given what ingredients are in a fruit cake, couldn't horses safely eat regular human Christmas cake?


----------



## Parkranger (12 December 2006)

Sorry that was meant for MB!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 December 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Cairo Cake

Dark brown sugar - 500 g - mug of bran, 2 mugs of chaff, 1 apple and 1 big carrot grated, 1 small tin of black treacle, you can add a mug of mix if you feed it. 

Heat up sugar and treacle until melted, stir in rest of ingredients, you may need to add little more chaff or bran so it is very thick.

Put into a container and leave to set.

Feed with care to horses with sugar intolerance - but those who don't have a problem love this.

Other treats:

Cario Candy

1 can of black treacle, 500g of dark brown sugar melted and pour into little lickits containers for tongue twisters - brown sticky noses but they adore them.

Big Horse Treats

Slices of apple and long strips of carrot dipped into slices of toffee.

You can also mix in chaff and leave to set in balls - but very messy to make.

Toffee - 200 g sugar, 55 ml of water, 15 g of butter, 1 tablespoon of golden syrup - heat sugar and water until melted, add butter and syrup and boil until 290 on jam thermoter or soft crack stage. 

Dip carrot and apple into this and put on baking parchment until hard - nice for humans (apples) too.

Yes mine are very spoilt and have no problems with sugar in their feeds.

[/ QUOTE ] 

They're great Theresa_F!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Was looking for a few Christmas treat recipes for Castle!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He usually gets some Guinness in his feed at Christmas!


----------



## mangobiscuit (12 December 2006)

Ah thank you so much!!

My mum was on the phone a minute ago reminiscing about how EVERYTHING would be covered in sweet sticky brown stuff after i had finished making my concoction....not a great look on a pony with flaxen mane and tail!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Theresa_F...you should write a recipe book for all things horsey...I'm sure you gave me a recipe for fly spray in the summer! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





x


----------



## MagicMelon (12 December 2006)

Im just going to add some guiness to their feeds on xmas day, and extra apples/carrots/treats etc.


----------



## Theresa_F (12 December 2006)

Yes you probably got my fly spray, grease and mud fever cream, horse wash and treats.

I love "inventing" lotions, potions and treats and my two are happy to test them - especially the treats.

Use old saucepan and fill it with boiling water immediately you have finished and leave to stand - easiest way to clean.

Horse - take flannel and bucket with with warm water and scrub away - the nose and blaze soon come up clean again.


----------



## mangobiscuit (12 December 2006)

Haha thanks!  I'll give you some feedback when it's been consumed (about 2 minutes after I've offered it to him!) and get some photos...should be fairly amusing although have now got a "safe" coloured horse - BAY!  So the treacle should blend in quite well


----------

